# Smoke Puffer for Checking Air Tightness



## BMD (13 Dec 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone advise me on where I might be able to buy a manual puffer for checking airtightness and how much one of these would cost?


----------



## lowCO2design (14 Dec 2011)

i heard ecological building systems were selling them for circa 70quid - i may be wrong - but regardless you should have no problem in getting one.


----------



## TripMeUp (14 Dec 2011)

*More details*

out of interest, how do u perform the actaul test?


----------



## nai (14 Dec 2011)

have a look at the did you know section on the right panel of this web page : 

http://www.berireland.ie/air_tightness_testing.html

I'm looking to get one also as there are a couple of windows and skirting boards in our house that are leaking heat.


----------



## nai (14 Dec 2011)

just found and ordered the very thing on this website - [broken link removed]

Spoke to them and it's next day delivery from Cork - Dublin for €30.45


----------



## Jazz01 (14 Dec 2011)

Alser - check the link on AAM for the latest discussion on chimney balloons..

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=163574&highlight=chimney+balloons


----------



## Sandals (14 Dec 2011)

A freebie method of checking for air leaks around your house is by using incense (it'll either glow red or the smoke will move towards/away from the leak), have yet to try it out but heard about it.


----------



## TripMeUp (15 Dec 2011)

nai said:


> have a look at the did you know section on the right panel of this web page :
> 
> http://www.berireland.ie/air_tightness_testing.html
> 
> I'm looking to get one also as there are a couple of windows and skirting boards in our house that are leaking heat.


 
Cheers


----------

